# should I stick with NDT or go back to Synthroid. Need help with labs



## atalanta934 (Jun 18, 2015)

I was diagnosed hypo a few months ago. Symptoms are mostly major fatigue, muscle weakness, cold feet.

My initial labs were as follows: 
TSH: 1.21 (range is 0.20-4) 
Free T4 is 11.3. (10.0-25.0 pmol/L) 
Free T3 is 3.3. (3.5 - 6.5) 
Thyroid Peroxidase antibody is 13 (0-34)

I was put on a small dose of synthroid. Started at 25 mcg. Moved to 50 after two weeks. Tested at 4 weeks. (The 50 mcg made me feel awful...hypo and hyper symptoms and major headache.)

Results after four weeks on a very low dose of synthroid:

TSH 0.72 (0.20 - 4.00 mIU/L) 
- FREE T4 17.2 (10.0 - 25.0 pmol/L) 
- FREE T3 3.8 (3.5 - 6.5 pmol/L)

Because I wasn't reacting well to the synthroid, I asked my doctor for ERFA thyroid.

So far, I have felt more tired and my temps were lower than usual for a while on it (they are finally coming back up).

I started on 15 mg for one week, then took 30 mg for three weeks (that's half a grain I believe). Just got blood work done after one month (to be semi-consistent).

Results:

TSH: 1.1 (range is 0.20-4) 
Free T4 is 11.9. (10.0-25.0 pmol/L) 
Free T3 is 3.5. (3.5 - 6.5)

Now I'm really confused! It looks like I was doing much better on the T4 only even though I wasn't feeling good. (I know that's a tiny dose but I am generally very, very sensitive to medications and supplements).

I have been taking B vitamins and D3. I also got my ferritin tested this last time and the result was low: 63 13 - 375 ug/L.

I would love anyone's thoughts on what these numbers mean. I feel like I am finally over the hump with ERFA (it's been a struggle with my other hormones and my temp is finally normal-ish and I finally ovulated...sorry if that's too much information).

Any help? Advice? Thank you so much.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

When are you taking the erfa and when are you taking the b and d vitamins? Are they at least 4 hours apart?

It looks like your body is sucking up the erfa (which is good!) and you need an increase.


----------



## atalanta934 (Jun 18, 2015)

Jenny,

Thank you so much. I am taking the erfa twice a day: around 7 in the morning and then 2 pm. I swallow it and take it as far away from food and other supplements as possible. It might not be four hours from my vitamins though (I'm having a hard time figuring out how to take everything when there are so many rules...can't take iron with other supplements or erfa, can't take erfa with food, etc.)

I did get an increase on the erfa and have been on 60 mg for two and a half weeks. So far, I think it's working a bit better though I'm still dealing with symptoms (not that I expect them to go away that quickly).


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, I'd be inclined to increase the erfa and try to get your free t3 up more before going back to synthroid.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I would agree - give the erfa more time before changing medications


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You were diagnosed only a few months ago. You've already switched medications once. Sometimes it takes several months to get things right. I agree with the other posters--give the ERFA more time. One thing about thyroid issues: they require lots of patience.


----------

